# Fargo North Dakota. Winter 2013 Pics.



## 4x4Farmer

So I figured I would start a brand new thread for the group of Fargo/Moorhead area guys that are on plowsite. Feel free to post your pictures of the winter as it progresses. So far only one plowable event this year. Calling for 2-4 tonight with lots of wind. I'll believe it when I see it.

This is what I see out my front window right now.








Hopefully that will be white later tonight.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

24 Hrs later...1 inch later. That was the most pathetic storm I have ever seen. Hyped it up all week and then we got 1 Inch. 35mph winds blew up some nice drifts we got to push though.


----------



## maverjohn

We got some here ! sorry no pic's, 6-8 by the like, and about 3 away,


----------



## 87chevy

I'll have to take some pics around Wahp tomorrow. It's a mess. Looks like 2-3 inches packed on main street. Rough as hell. Stupid. There's like 2 feet piled up in front of my garage door. Apparently I'm supposed to deal with it.


----------



## fireball

Betcha that NDGI guy hates snow on top of grain cars


----------



## unhcp

hey better than what I have here, which is nothing!


----------



## 4x4Farmer

87chevy;1534089 said:


> I'll have to take some pics around Wahp tomorrow. It's a mess. Looks like 2-3 inches packed on main street. Rough as hell. Stupid. There's like 2 feet piled up in front of my garage door. Apparently I'm supposed to deal with it.


yeah sounds like you guys got a bit more just to the south of us. With the wind we had some lots that had a good 6 or 7 inches drifted in them and then on the next lot there was nothing.



fireball;1534092 said:


> Betcha that NDGI guy hates snow on top of grain cars


yeah im sure he does. Its kinda funny..he had one of there little hatch back cars for awhile and this guy is a big dude. I see they finally upgraded him to a larger one.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

hey atleast you got a push in


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

4x4Farmer;1533664 said:


> 24 Hrs later...1 inch later. That was the most pathetic storm I have ever seen. Hyped it up all week and then we got 1 Inch. 35mph winds blew up some nice drifts we got to push though.
> View attachment 118738


Well, at least you got to watch a little snow fall.

BTW,

I've read that you guys have the lowest unemployment rate in the country up there.

http://news.yahoo.com/us-cities-highest-lowest-unemployment-201435906.html

Good for you guys ! Must be nice to be where nearly everyone is working, and not sitting on their asses watching Judge Judy


----------



## 87chevy

4x4Farmer;1534297 said:


> yeah sounds like you guys got a bit more just to the south of us. With the wind we had some lots that had a good 6 or 7 inches drifted in them and then on the next lot there was nothing.
> 
> yeah im sure he does. Its kinda funny..he had one of there little hatch back cars for awhile and this guy is a big dude. I see they finally upgraded him to a larger one.


We got about a foot back home in Cyrus. Spent the day in school digging the schools semis out of snowbanks -_-



Dogplow Dodge;1534740 said:
 

> Well, at least you got to watch a little snow fall.
> 
> BTW,
> 
> I've read that you guys have the lowest unemployment rate in the country up there.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/us-cities-highest-lowest-unemployment-201435906.html
> 
> Good for you guys ! Must be nice to be where nearly everyone is working, and not sitting on their asses watching Judge Judy


Mostly because of the Bakken.


----------



## SnowGuy73

4x4Farmer;1533664 said:


> 24 Hrs later...1 inch later. That was the most pathetic storm I have ever seen. Hyped it up all week and then we got 1 Inch. 35mph winds blew up some nice drifts we got to push though.
> View attachment 118738


We were only going to get 2-3" and got a foot! 

If it makes you feel any better, it wasn't any fun for us either....


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Not much action going on around here lately. Had a dusting the other day and had to do some sanding. Heres a couple pics of sanding, a pic of the Ford moving a drift or two a couple of weeks ago and the last pic of my Dodge from when I got rear ended a couple of weeks ago by a gal with no license or insurance. (made my day)


----------



## CashinH&P

4x4Farmer;1545612 said:


> Not much action going on around here lately. Had a dusting the other day and had to do some sanding. Heres a couple pics of sanding, a pic of the Ford moving a drift or two a couple of weeks ago and the last pic of my Dodge from when I got rear ended a couple of weeks ago by a gal with no license or insurance. (made my day)
> View attachment 120106
> 
> View attachment 120107
> 
> View attachment 120108
> 
> View attachment 120109
> 
> View attachment 120110


Id like to see what her car looked like after. Hope you were ok.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

CashinH&P;1545636 said:


> Id like to see what her car looked like after. Hope you were ok.


Yes I was fine. Was not even her car. I guess it was her roommates.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

We got another inch or so on Sunday night the 23rd. We ran a small crew and got everything cleaned up pretty fast. Here's a couple pics and video from the night and the morning of the 24th.
I was running Cat #1 due to the operator being in Florida for Christmas.(I would rather push snow anyways lol) 






















I just took this video cause its a kick A** song.





I video clip of the city rigs. Those 2 wheel loaders that turned the corner also have wings on them or at least the first one does.


----------



## Moparman11883

I'm new to the industry and am wondering what the going rates in North Dakota might be. I'm also looking to possibly sub under someone for the remainder of this season. If anyone has any information for me, it would be greatly appreciated. Good to see some fellow North Dakotans out there!!


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Moparman11883;1555009 said:


> I'm new to the industry and am wondering what the going rates in North Dakota might be. I'm also looking to possibly sub under someone for the remainder of this season. If anyone has any information for me, it would be greatly appreciated. Good to see some fellow North Dakotans out there!!


I tried to PM you but it wont let me as your settings must have PMs turned off or something.


----------



## Moparman11883

Ok, I'll check my settings as soon as I can.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

heres a couple more pics of the huge snows we have been getting! (about 1/2" at a time)

The Dodge fresh from the body shop








The protech stacking some snow.















Arctics


----------



## Moparman11883

4x4Farmer;1555233 said:


> I tried to PM you but it wont let me as your settings must have PMs turned off or something.


Ive checked my settings, but nothing in there will allow me to do pm's. When I try to it says my account is not allowed that privelage with a bunch of generic reasons. Emailed admin to see if they can help. I'll let you know when I get it figured out.


----------



## DareDog

Moparman11883;1555797 said:


> Ive checked my settings, but nothing in there will allow me to do pm's. When I try to it says my account is not allowed that privelage with a bunch of generic reasons. Emailed admin to see if they can help. I'll let you know when I get it figured out.


you need a certain number of pots to be able to use the pm system i think its 10?


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Well we had another let down of a storm here. This last weekend they were calling for up to 6 inches...we got 1.5 . Heres a couple of pics I took while waiting for trucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice pictures! Thumbs Up


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Looks good! You've got a lot more snow then me do here in Chicago.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Hambrick & Co.;1568654 said:


> Looks good! You've got a lot more snow then me do here in Chicago.


We dont have that much...they say our base is 4". I dont know where they get that though cause I can still see the grass sticking up through the snow in most places.


----------



## bosshogg

*back when we used to get snow*


----------



## bosshogg

*loading trucks*


----------



## bosshogg

*Machinability*


----------



## IMAGE

Stacking Snow with Boss B8 Pusher






The Night Before Christmas - Plowing


----------



## bosshogg

*Blowing back a pile*


----------



## DeVries

Good looking vids guys. That tracked Cat looks like it would push a lot. Good to see someone is getting snow.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

DeVries;1575579 said:


> Good looking vids guys. That tracked Cat looks like it would push a lot. Good to see someone is getting snow.


Its not much snow...total for this winter is right at about 17" but the first 10 or so we didnt push cause it was early and always melted. I know some of bosshoggs footage is from 2 years ago when we had a lot of snow (unless they have a snow machine at there lots that I haven't seen?)


----------



## bosshogg

the long vdeo is from 3 years ago but the rest is from the last 2 years. no big snows but we do bring out the big equipment to get through the big lots as fast as possible


----------



## IMAGE

4x4Farmer;1575681 said:


> (unless they have a snow machine at there lots that I haven't seen?)


LOL I'M SURE THEY DO HAVE A SNOW MACHINE!!! And have you seen them "pre-wetting" I think that's just water so they can come by later and salt the ice :laughing::laughing:


----------



## golfstud88

4x4Farmer;1545652 said:


> Yes I was fine. Was not even her car. I guess it was her roommates.
> View attachment 120112


Busted radiator means she isn't driving home. Good thing!!!


----------



## Showmestaterida

Image,
Hows the bx8 treating u? What do u have on the topside of the box,the long white piece of plastic or what?


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Showmestaterida;1577577 said:


> Image,
> Hows the bx8 treating u? What do u have on the topside of the box,the long white piece of plastic or what?


I think it was a shovel.


----------



## IMAGE

Yes it was a shovel I bungee corded on there, nice easy place for it and comes in handy. I've got mixed reviews on the B8. It does a great job in light snow, but the side shoes work like skis and ride up on harder/deeper snow. That skid is replacing a truck with a blizzard plow, and it doesn't scrape as well as the 810 blizzard plow did before. I guess that's common of small skid steer pushers, but it's kind of annoying.


----------



## Showmestaterida

Image,
Thought that what it was , U said they act like skies and ride up on deeper snow , are other boxes different? can u make adjustment to the loader while using so it stays down? Seems like all pusher boxes shoes look about the same. I think i asked u before but does the trip edge work like it should? This will be my first time pushing w/ a box, so just trying to find out all I can before I use one all night. Hows it compared to other boxs u have used? Thanks


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Well we ended up with 5.4" almost a week ago. Didn't get any pictures of us pushing the snow...cause you know how that goes. Everyday sense we have been picking up a inch or so and some light dustings and its been blowing a lot. Been out cleaning up and hauling every night now for a week. Just some random pics and videos from the nights we have been out. Nothing to impressive but enjoy.








Stacking some piles higher from the skids.







Stacking snow at the snow dump.














Brooming up some light dustings of snow.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

A couple of the city windrowing snow to the center getting ready to blow it into trucks. Sorry I always caught them at the last sec. so not very long videos. Why cant you embed a youtube video into a thread anymore? All you can do is post the link. I know years ago you could put it right in here.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Welp...its been almost 2 weeks now sense we got our 10" blizzard. I know that's not much compared to some of the storms that some of you have been getting. It was enough snow to keep us busy for awhile though. Heres some random pics I took as we cleaned up.

Kind of the beginning of the storm before the wind came up.








2 of the trucks resting before the big push








Dodge
















Starting to get deep!


----------



## 4x4Farmer

The old JD 310 got a workout on this one. It was just sitting so I jumped in her and ran her for the storm.








High School that we plow.






















Another school we plow.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

I hate storage units. They blow in bad!








Pushing piles back with skid into frog pond.








That was a ride! 








Just keep pushing it out...I love tracks!


----------



## IMAGE

Great pictures Nick!

Here's a vid from during the blizzard, you can hear the wind just blowing hard!


----------

